# Marine Ich



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

A great article I read on Marine Ich.

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/fish-diseases-treatments/23132-marine-ich-myths-facts.html

Seems to provide alot of information on treatment and myths on the parasite.


----------



## chaloupa (Apr 29, 2010)

FANTASTIC link! Thank you~


----------

